# Fox Farm VS Advanced Nutrients VS General Hydroponics



## guff6387 (Nov 11, 2009)

I am just about to start a 24 pot ebb and grow system as soon as I get my card , I have been using fox farm for my soil grows in the past and have some left. I plan on finishing off my fox farm in the ebb n grow system and then I plan on using the "Lucas Formula" (which I've heard can work w/ AN or GH). 

Any advice on which I should go with between AN, GH, and FF? (I know AN is expensive but since i'll be legal I don't mind spending the extra cash for better taste/yield/potency.) 

Also, has anyone tried Humbolt Nutes? My buddy owns a hydro shop and said they fried his plants, not sure which he used.


----------



## newb101 (Nov 11, 2009)

fox farm as always done good by me. i use there trio pack.


----------



## nomis (Nov 11, 2009)

I have been using General Hydroponics (flora series) and have gotten great yields with no nute problems, lock-up etc. I especially enjoy using their online nutrient calculator for my reservoir water change, very accurate on PPM listed at values entered. 
I replied on your other post ("what meter to get")---BlueLab combo meter hands down. 
S


----------



## guff6387 (Nov 11, 2009)

I wonder if AN is even worth the extra money. My local hydro shop is trying to liquidate all their dutch master because no one is buying it, should i try to get some for cheap? Do you use the Lucas formula nomis?


----------



## wizard82 (Nov 11, 2009)

nomis said:


> I have been using General Hydroponics (flora series) and have gotten great yields with no nute problems, lock-up etc. I especially enjoy using their online nutrient calculator for my reservoir water change, very accurate on PPM listed at values entered.
> I replied on your other post ("what meter to get")---BlueLab combo meter hands down.
> S


 I have alway used GH and loved it, so do my girls!


----------



## Badbackguy (Nov 14, 2009)

Fox Farm is total bang for your buck if you ask me...


----------



## gcvt420 (Nov 15, 2009)

I've used GH products exclusively since the very early 90's without any issues (the labels _still_ haven't changed). I kind of want to give FF products a try but I am leaning toward the "don't fix what ain't broke" theory.


----------



## jnk420 (Nov 15, 2009)

I just recently started using FF, and have noticed a significant increase in growth and definitely stalk structure. I use the grow big, and tiger bloom. Going soon to get the big bloom.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Nov 15, 2009)

Quick question, Ive been doing research on FF and it doesnt specify if its for soil or hydro, you can get a hydro version of grow big but i didnt see it for big bloom and tiger bloom so im kind of confused. I always though you could use FF for soil and hydro? Can someone just clarify for me real quick?


----------



## erkelsgoo420 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hands down advanced. I say run all three and decide for urself. But bud candy grow bloom hammerhead and cal mag will make u happy in the pants imo


----------



## Illegal Smile (Nov 15, 2009)

Everybody like what they use which makes sense because if they didn't they wouldn't be using it. But in that mix I have to add Humboldt. I am using Humboldt Master A & B and I have never had a grow where I never had a single leaf spot, never had a leaf curl up or curl down, nothing. And Ph swings in a narrower range. Worth a look I think.


----------



## doc111 (Nov 15, 2009)

Michael Phelps said:


> Quick question, Ive been doing research on FF and it doesnt specify if its for soil or hydro, you can get a hydro version of grow big but i didnt see it for big bloom and tiger bloom so im kind of confused. I always though you could use FF for soil and hydro? Can someone just clarify for me real quick?


There is a soil and hydro version of Grow Big. Tiger Bloom and Big Bloom can both be used for soil or hydro.


----------



## neph19d (Nov 15, 2009)

i use general hydroponics. i like it so far


----------



## Michael Phelps (Nov 15, 2009)

doc111 said:


> There is a soil and hydro version of Grow Big. Tiger Bloom and Big Bloom can both be used for soil or hydro.



Can i use the soil version of grow big for hydro? or is it set up differently


----------



## anon1122 (Nov 15, 2009)

I have the fox farm hydroponic line including open sesame, beastie blooms and cha ching, I will also be adding humboldt's gravity towards the end. I'm growing dutch passion's white widow and I am 2 weeks in.


----------



## guff6387 (Nov 15, 2009)

anon1122 said:


> I have the fox farm hydroponic line including open sesame, beastie blooms and cha ching, I will also be adding humboldt's gravity towards the end. I'm growing dutch passion's white widow and I am 2 weeks in.


Well let me know how it goes, are you going to follow the EC range on the fox farm grow schedule and are you going to give FF @ full strength while adding that humboldt? 

Does humbodlt have a feeding schedule?

Also, I over looked the lucas schedule and understand the ratio of GH products to use, but how do you know where to keep the PH/EC levels at certain stages of the grow?


----------



## doc111 (Nov 16, 2009)

Michael Phelps said:


> Can i use the soil version of grow big for hydro? or is it set up differently


I believe it is a different NPK percentage but I have used hydro nutes in soil in the past with pretty good success. I'd probably go with the soil version if I had a choice though.


----------



## draw (Nov 16, 2009)

ok advanced is a waste of money if you ask me, i ran a cycle on it vs ff and there really was no difference. If you are keeping it area small and want less margin for error then less is more. I noticed on my advanced cycle they were more vulnerable to stress and yellowing bc you are having to open and measure from atleast 6 different bottles every feeding. Only way i would recomend advanced would be on a larger scale grow other than that keep it simple.


----------



## GreenThumbSucker (Nov 17, 2009)

I wouldnt worry about using Lucas for vegetative. It is in the budding phase where the Lucas formula does its magic.

On my present crop, I used BC technaflora (the kit that came with the ebb and grow) for the vegetative stage and switched to Lucas once I started flowering.


----------



## puffnpaint (Nov 17, 2009)

First grow i used gh, grow went really well and i got some killer smoke, second grow all i had was what came with the bubbleponics system i bought last year. Went ok got decent smoke third grow ff, went really well till i used the tiger bloom, killed em all dead. Fourth grow same as third. Present grow, i went back to gh but im putting the ff enhancers in too. This crop is by far looking the best so far. Buds are about to start breaking branches, and i have a month left.lol all have been mango except for the third that was super silver haze and i was really bummed about losing those.


----------



## guff6387 (Nov 21, 2009)

puffnpaint said:


> First grow i used gh, grow went really well and i got some killer smoke, second grow all i had was what came with the bubbleponics system i bought last year. Went ok got decent smoke third grow ff, went really well till i used the tiger bloom, killed em all dead. Fourth grow same as third. Present grow, i went back to gh but im putting the ff enhancers in too. This crop is by far looking the best so far. Buds are about to start breaking branches, and i have a month left.lol all have been mango except for the third that was super silver haze and i was really bummed about losing those.


 
Do you follow the Lucas formula? What FF do you add with the GH? Did you use FF hydro and if so what system were you using?


----------



## johndoecangrow (Nov 21, 2009)

I use the GH and love it it's simple to use and works great. It's only 3 things to keep track of and I've heard it's very forgiving if you don't get things exact.


----------



## fatman7574 (Nov 22, 2009)

Fox Farm o is organic. As such it is best used justfoe soil grows. Foxfarm is not good for aero, soil free hydro or bubble phonics as it is organic and therefore foaming and bacterial problems just don't make it worth while for those applications. If your gping to go soilless or aero, or bubble phonics stickw ith chemical preparations. While I thtink very little of GH and AN prices as they are grossly over priced they are about the only manfacturers selling many lines of formulations that are complete or nera coplete. Most are missing about half the secondary and trace nutrients. It is really sad when you figure everyone are charging way to much.

For GH use a Lucas method mix of 1 part Micro to two parts Bloom, or use Maxibloom, or if using hard tap water use Hard Water Floramicro. Gh flora magic is a god formula where high EC is desired I would not consider Florabloom as they have no calcium nitrogen or Iron.

AN went dumb and went without calcium on most of its formulations so if your using RO water that will be a problem. Sensi One Powder Concentrate Grow is their only main line formualtion that contains calcium and it is over loaded with calcium at 8%. AN's micro's have no calcium nor its Connoissers. Only its Sensi Bloom Part B, Connoisser B-0155, and Grow-0169 have magnesium. Pretty sad being they claim to be the best. 

Like I always say, "How do you tell when AN's owners or marketers are lying? When their lips move."

If you really want the best just ask out their for someone who mixes his/her own compete fertilizers formulations. Anyone who does can easily mix them for probably 25% of AN or GH retail prices in a powder form. I know it cost be less than $5 per gallon to mix any standard formulation with all macro, secondary and micro nutrients in a two apart mix at a x100 concentration. You would need to furnish your own gallon jugs and water.

Typically I spend about $16 to $18 to make up 5 gallons of concentrate (2.5 gallons Part A and 2.5 gallons part B) there fore enough to moix 500 gallons. My RODI water cost more than that to produce for 500 gallons of nutrients.

There are a few good hydro and aero formulations out there that are good, but they are not organic and they are not cheap. Remember just because some manfacturers says a organic fertlixzer can be used for hydro does not mean inert hydro or aero. Even then saying it can be used only means it is possible, not that it will give esay operation or good performance. In general using organic nutrients in soil less hydro, bubble ponics or aero is a PITA. You can definitely grow smooth clean tasting buds with all chemical nutrients.


----------



## GreenThumbSucker (Nov 22, 2009)

fatman7574 said:


> I know it cost be less than $5 per gallon to mix any standard formulation with all macro, secondary and micro nutrients in a two apart mix at a x100 concentration. You would need to furnish your own gallon jugs and water.
> 
> Typically I spend about $16 to $18 to make up 5 gallons of concentrate (2.5 gallons Part A and 2.5 gallons part B) there fore enough to moix 500 gallons. My RODI water cost more than that to produce for 500 gallons of nutrients.


When you say there is enough for 500 gallons do you mean 500 gallons of diluted concentrate or usable solution?


----------



## fatman7574 (Nov 22, 2009)

It is a formualation equivalent to two parts Florabloom and one part Floramicro (Lucas method mix). 500 gallons of solution diluted at a level of 495 gallons of water to five gallons of concentrate. Usable depends on the EC level you which you actually mix/dilute. It would in all likely hood need to be diluted further than that as it is a mix for a TDS of 1946 ppm, a pH of 5.4 and an* EC of 2.8* Myself, I run a very low EC in comparison to a lot of people as I use a higher pressure pum in my aero system so I spray a mist rather than a gurgling spray. I run intermittant of only a few seconds per minute. I very seldom run an EC over 1 so the mix makes a great deal more than just 500 gallons. More like 1400 gallons. As most people seem to be running an EC closer to 1.4 to 2, figure it will make about 1000 gallons or 700 gallon respectively. 

I have a commercial RODI system that only takes 1.3 gallons of tap water to make 1 gallon of filtered RODI water, and my tap water costs 4 cents per gallon. My nutrients cost ($18/1400) = $ 0.013 per gallon. This means my water cost almost 5 times as much as the fertilizer. With others it will vary as most people have cheaper tap water but if using a standard RO filter the rate is usually at least 5 gallons of water to produce 1 gallon of RO water.

Below are the detail for 1 gallon x100 concentrate (two 1/2 gallons actually). It is a two part solution if in liquid so 1/2 gallon Part A and 1/2 gallon Part B. Part A would only contain the Calcium Nitrate and the Iron Chelate. The rest would all be in Part B.

ppm levels
Nitrogen 176
Phosphorus 333
Potassium 396
Magnesium 100
Calcium 228
Sulfur 132
Iron 3.33
Manganese 1.67
Boron 6.67
Zinc 1.00
Copper .33
Molybdenum .27

Molar 
N mMol.l-1 12.6
K mMol.l-1 10.2
P mMol.l-1 10.7
Mg mMol.l-1 4.2
Ca mMol.l-1 5.7
S mMol.l-1 4.1

Ounces
Calcium Nitrate 15.1
Iron Chelate .45
MonoPotassium Phosphate 21.0
Magnesium Sulfate 13.5
Manganese Sulfate .090
Boric Acid / Solubor .490
Zinc Sulfate .058
Copper Sulfate .020
Ammonium Molybdate .007

Volume of Stock Solutions 
1 gallon

Dilution Rate 
100


----------



## puffnpaint (Nov 23, 2009)

guff6387 said:


> Do you follow the Lucas formula? What FF do you add with the GH? Did you use FF hydro and if so what system were you using?


i followed the label on the gh, when i went to flower i added open sesame after about three weeks i switched to beasty bloom, i ran out of gh a week ago so now they are on cha ching big bloom and mollassas. Using bubbleponics, never had a foaming issue. Matter of fact the crops i lost were doing better in veg with ff than with gh, wound up losing them to a ph problem i couldn't get under controle caused by tiger bloom. next grow i'm gonna give the ff another go from the begining except i'm not gonna use the tiger bloom.


----------



## puffnpaint (Nov 23, 2009)

after seeing my girls this morning i think if i do try ff from the beginning i'll be leaving out the big bloom too.


----------



## bassplayer9512 (Oct 12, 2010)

have been using fox farm on a few grows no and have had no problems. The only time i have ever gotten 11 leaflet sets was when using fox farm in a DWC.


----------



## Ego Fum Papa (Oct 13, 2010)

GH 3 part has worked well for me. I have also used AN's overdrive during the last couple weeks before flush and have gotten good results compared to the plants that I did not use it on.


----------



## UrbanAerO (Oct 14, 2010)

I am now saying f$%k all these mixing bullshit and using Ionic Grow/Bloom/Boost, used a lot of pricey nutrients before and after I saw what kind of yield Heath Robinson gets with Ionic, cant go wrong. Ionic is hard to find in the USA but I found humboldt hydroponics had it. They have a hard water formula that im going with, simpler the better.


----------



## tea tree (Oct 14, 2010)

i am a gh man all the way. But even tho I am amazed at how lame advanced nutes can be with products like wet betty I cant deny that whenever I add some big bud i see s huge spurt. However I have been using the lucas formula all around and loved it. I recently experimented with adding back the three part to veg then using the lucas with flower and adding some big bud powder. I loved the lucas formula addback formula for its ease but I realised that for veg i could just add a mixed bottle of the right three part ratios back to my res tank until I get my correct ppms. I know that is simple but i take it slow when it comes to experimenting. After all it is months for a grow.


----------



## Trey Livingston (Oct 14, 2010)

Not saying fox farm and advanced nutes are bad at all not to mention im addicted to fox farm ocean forest soil in every aspect of my indoor garden but they both denied my samples request when i first started growing. But Botanicare and Hesi nutes didnt.


----------



## bassplayer9512 (Oct 20, 2010)

just started flowering a few days ago using the fox farm Big bloom, grow big, and tiger bloom in a DWC system w/ a 400w HPS. Veg growth was amazing the plants exploded in a 3 week period.


----------



## GuySmilie (Oct 20, 2010)

Guy Smilie Here!

I have noticed that mixing them is baddddddd, BTW !  you get lots of build up, salts runoff and burn.... tootles!


----------



## tea tree (Oct 29, 2010)

i have suffered some root rot, at least i think. Some plants mysteriously dropped and the roots were exposed to some hot water by mistake. I added hygrozyme and sea kelp to a low dose of gh three part for a few weeks and now clean white roots are popping out and growth is slowly picking back up. Low salt and cold water and hygrozyme i think helped.


----------



## datpiff (Oct 30, 2010)

hygrozyme is my favourite cause its the only one i used when i ever had any problem. and sensizym is way over priced. and basically does the samething... Cannazym is the less expensive one i think. FF dont exist to me. GH I tried it in the pass and because I grew with AN before I wasnt so impress... If you want a marijuana plant that looks beatiful in every way with alot of trichomes showing and great taste and look with nice green leafs... well your gonna have to get an's based nuts... or for real any based nuts will do.. just the additives really do what they say and more then u expect. Like my scorpion juice is ment to combat disease and all that stuff I think but damn do I ever see mad trichomes production whenever I use it. So all that to say you can use any base nuts but i suggest an's additives... and if u dont feel like spending on all the additive... just use AN Sensi A & B it will give u decent results on its own also. BUT ADDITIVES WORK MAGIC!!!


----------



## Robert707morris (Dec 18, 2013)

I am using the gh flora series performance kit in fox farm soil....I do not feel my yields are as big as they could be...I have been following the feeding chart that comes on the box the kit came with....are any of you that are using the gh flora series following the feeding chart or do you have your own chart you use with these nutes- what is every ones thoughts on a dwc system also-


----------



## chronicals77 (May 13, 2016)

GH FloraSeries, Grow, Bloom, Micro plus GH Advanced, FloraBlend, Floralicious Plus, Rapid Start, Kool Bloom, Diamond Nectar, CalMagic, FloraKleen(flush), also Dyna-Gro's Pro-tekt Silica, and Botanicare's Hydroguard. 

Plants explode, top and bottom. Very easy to use, PH stable, rarely need any PH adjusters.

Best DWC nutes for the money IMO.


----------



## budulyk (May 13, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> GH FloraSeries, Grow, Bloom, Micro plus GH Advanced, FloraBlend, Floralicious Plus, Rapid Start, Kool Bloom, Diamond Nectar, CalMagic, FloraKleen(flush), also Dyna-Gro's Pro-tekt Silica, and Botanicare's Hydroguard.
> 
> Plants explode, top and bottom. Very easy to use, PH stable, rarely need any PH adjusters.
> 
> Best DWC nutes for the money IMO.


can u tell me what ratios u use please in key stages say start at middle range n finish at as im finding the chart is overdoing it a bit i just own the 3 stage at the mo


----------



## chronicals77 (May 13, 2016)

budulyk said:


> can u tell me what ratios u use please in key stages say start at middle range n finish at as im finding the chart is overdoing it a bit i just own the 3 stage at the mo


What I have discovered is the chart ratios is too much atleast for the first week. Its best to use 1/2ml per gallon for the first week to 10 days after transplant. I change nutes every 10 days. The second change do 1.25ml per gallon for 10 days and if your plants use it up quickly you can try 2.5ml per gallon. I usually stay at half what the chart calls for because if not I get some nute burn. Different strains however absorb nutes at different strengths so unforntunately some experimentation is required. At half strength though my plants absorb these nutes quickly but not too quickly. They love this shit! Better than anything I have used outdoors and ive used everthing from organics to MG to Dyna-Gro and even some advancements like Earth Juice and stuff. Not saying those are worthless but ive never had plants grow as fast and use as much nutes as DWC indoors with GH base and advanced nutes. Indoors is much more controlled too.


----------



## budulyk (May 13, 2016)

yea i got them due to reading lots of good shit about em then heard lots of bad stuff and found it hard to balance them especially when i read threads saying dont add bloom to early n stuff yet the chart says to add it straight away is this the chart u been using @chronicals77 i assume this is mine for soil i really have been lost with it all i held off nutes for 4 weeks as soil had some in i have ppm pens and ph so just been trying to give what i think but im scared of doing too much of one or not the other as i heard bad ratios is bad too and do u always add same of each or just half what the chart says


----------



## chronicals77 (May 13, 2016)

budulyk said:


> yea i got them due to reading lots of good shit about em then heard lots of bad stuff and found it hard to balance them especially when i read threads saying dont add bloom to early n stuff yet the chart says to add it straight away is this the chart u been using @chronicals77 i assume this is mine for soil i really have been lost with it all i held off nutes for 4 weeks as soil had some in i have ppm pens and ph so just been trying to give what i think but im scared of doing too much of one or not the other as i heard bad ratios is bad too and do u always add same of each or just half what the chart says


No, I am using the chart on the box for recirculating systems because I am growing in water/nutes. Are you getting nute burn? Plants can usually handle a little more nutes in soil because the roots arent really directly exposed to all the nutrients like in DWC. If your getting nute burn use half what your using or what you used. Its always best to start with half the recommended strength until you see how your plants are going to respond. That chart is an expert chart and if your new to GH and dont have all the advanced nutes on the chart you dont need it. Use all 3 right at start and find the GH FloraSeries Drain to Waste(regular) chart and follow it. If your using soil follow the chart and if you start to see a little burn on the tips flush the soil and go down to half.

Dont believe what you hear and only half of what you see.


----------



## chronicals77 (May 13, 2016)

Here is the chart you need if your growing in soil and NOT recirculating your nutes.

Remember even though this is a simple chart it is still an agressive feed so always monitor for signs of stress. If that happens like I said above flush and reduce load.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 13, 2016)

I say , keep money in your pocket and use either FF trio ( which is for both hydro and soil ) or even DYNAGRO grow and Bloom for easy ass feeding. 

For seedlings and early growth : i use this and it is fantastic , no burns and drama. 
 

For regular feeding : FFOF is a great set of liquid nutes ( use their chart for feeding directions ) - over feeding with this increases salt buildup , but for the price it is hard to beat. 
 
The "star " of the trio is Big Bloom - organic based micronutes. Plants love this shit. 
Grow big and Tiger bloom balance out the set. There are also : supplements like Open Sesame ( preflowering booster ) - Beastie Bloom ( for building weight and mass ) and 
Cha Ching ( for late stage flowering - oils / resin ) .

Note : you can BURN with these as they are very concentrated. Stick with feed schedule BUT cut dose in half to monitor plants reaction .

Dynagro Grow / Bloom : Great 2 part feed . I use grow thru preflower ( last stretch ) and move to Bloom . Never had a burn and you will find it a very complete feed. Very low PPM REQUIREMENTS compared to other mixes. It will produce great flowers with less than 700 ppm. 
 


Dyna Gro Protekt : one of the industries best and most concentrated supplements around. Adds protective Silicon to your plants that help build strong plant cells and provide stress protection against , heat , and drought. Good Shit. 

MUST BE MIXED INTO WATER FIRST - ALWAYS ( may have to ph down a little when using this stuff ) 

Why drop a bunch of coin on multi bottle feeds ?
All of that bullshit extras you have to get is too confusing . Keep it Simple.


----------



## chronicals77 (May 13, 2016)

Budzbuddha said:


> I say , keep money in your pocket and use either FF trio ( which is for both hydro and soil ) or even DYNAGRO grow and Bloom for easy ass feeding.
> 
> For seedlings and early growth : i use this and it is fantastic , no burns and drama.
> View attachment 3680786
> ...


----------



## GuyLeDuche (May 23, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> I think Dyna-Gro is cheaper because it seems watered down to me



Not sure where this comes from, DG at full strength is 5ml/gal, Tiger Bloom is up to 20ml by the bottle's label...For me DynaGro is a great value because it is so concentrated...


----------



## chronicals77 (May 23, 2016)

GuyLeDuche said:


> Not sure where this comes from, DG at full strength is 5ml/gal, Tiger Bloom is up to 20ml by the bottle's label...For me DynaGro is a great value because it is so concentrated...


20ml is a lot. Also the manufacture amounts are for using Co2, so if not using Co2 half the label amount should be used. Following the label with no added co2 is why people burn up thier plants. I used to use DG, it just seems much thinner compared to other brands ive used.


----------



## Alexzheng (May 24, 2016)

For what my bennies are worth, I use GH now that I finally used all my AN. 



Last years Coco Grow. 10 plant. AN coco bloom. 


Co-current Aero flo 18 grow. GH Lucas




Platinum OGON
 



I feed this tank with my Stealth Ro 100. And for all you eco friendly fellows. Just add a Booster pump to your 50 - 100 GPD Ro system. Mine is called Booster Buddy from Aquatic Life. There might be cheaper alternatives. I am not promoting or advertising anything, Just wanted to mention, my stealth 100 can run on 30 psi, because this booster will pump it to 90 psi starting from the 35 psi setting. So what does this mean? More cleaner water and not sacrificing more waste. 

 
Takes about 2 days to fill back to the water level , on this 500Gal View tank. Patience is key my friend.


I even purchased a UV-10w from Amazon about 40$. I hooked it up to my chiller out put. Now I haven't seen the brown foam since I did that. Some of you may use h202. But I rather not because I am running bennies & orgy. 
Day 15 or later Crocket Confidential @ Day 7 on Aeroflo 18


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 25, 2016)

Budzbuddha said:


> I say , keep money in your pocket and use either FF trio ( which is for both hydro and soil ) or even DYNAGRO grow and Bloom for easy ass feeding.
> 
> For seedlings and early growth : i use this and it is fantastic , no burns and drama.
> View attachment 3680786
> ...


Are there not 2 different versions of the grow big? One for hydro and one for soil?

http://foxfarmfertilizer.com/index.php/item/grow-big-hydroponic-liquid-plant-food.html

http://foxfarmfertilizer.com/index.php/item/grow-big-liquid-plant-food.html


----------



## Mad Farmer DeeJ (May 26, 2016)

Okay so the company i work for is creating a New 3 part hydro and i manage the r&d department so* I have hands on experience with all of these.*.  first off i hate gen hydro cuz scotts bought them out.. BUT there shit is way better then any other products I've trailed. The advances is the easiest to use but yielded the lowest quantity. Fox farm i won't even get started ill just say.. SHIT.. i know a lot of people like fox farm and I'm super fucking confused about that but wtv… 

*I actually would recommend* General hydro, cutting edge or eventually my companies three part  maybe ill share who i work for someday


----------



## chronicals77 (May 26, 2016)

Mad Farmer DeeJ said:


> Okay so the company i work for is creating a New 3 part hydro and i manage the r&d department so* I have hands on experience with all of these.*.  first off i hate gen hydro cuz scotts bought them out.. BUT there shit is way better then any other products I've trailed. The advances is the easiest to use but yielded the lowest quantity. Fox farm i won't even get started ill just say.. SHIT.. i know a lot of people like fox farm and I'm super fucking confused about that but wtv…
> 
> *I actually would recommend* General hydro, cutting edge or eventually my companies three part  maybe ill share who i work for someday


I speak with GH specialists fairly often and even though Scotts bought GH through a subdivision that means nothing for the business and formulations. Everything will remain just as it has always been they just have a new owner. Everyone would be surprised if they knew how many products Scotts actually owns. Means nothing except who's pockets the profits are filling. Still a great product line. Even Scotts products are good products when used for the applications which they are made. Miracle Grow is terrible for Hydro because its not made for that. Its made as an easy to use product for people that arent very good at growing. GH is a much more specialized and advanced nutrient system. I think Fox Farm costs too much and have to use more of the product to do the same thing. I think GH will do just as well as anything if used correctly. Most people want to fool with the measurements and the method and wonder why it doesnt work. My plants explode using GH 3part plus all advanced GH products. Im just now in week 4 and my roots have fully filled the buckets. I may have to trim the roots soon. I don't want to, but I think the roots are going to start pushing the baskets up! It sure the hell isnt the water doing it! And I don't even use Co2.


----------



## powerslide (Jun 8, 2016)

GH Maxigro and bloom. Simple. Tried dynagro and caused my PH to always go down over night, same with stuff called moon dust. I run sterile res.


----------



## Gator44 (Jun 26, 2016)

I really love my general hydro unless I seriously mess up its pretty idiot proof and I've never burnt or had lock out issues.


----------



## chronicals77 (Jun 26, 2016)

Gator44 said:


> I really love my general hydro unless I seriously mess up its pretty idiot proof and I've never burnt or had lock out issues.


As long as you rinse between changes with FloraKleen you wont get lock out unless you really f something up but its hard to do if you have a pulse.


----------



## chronicals77 (Jun 26, 2016)

powerslide said:


> GH Maxigro and bloom. Simple. Tried dynagro and caused my PH to always go down over night, same with stuff called moon dust. I run sterile res.


With a sterile rez how well do your plant use nutes? I run microbes and my plants eat 500-600ppms per day. I have to add nutes almost daily or the solution will be out in 3 days. I change rez every 10 days for veg and every 7 for bloom.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jun 26, 2016)

Emerald harvest anyone?


----------



## powerslide (Jun 29, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> With a sterile rez how well do your plant use nutes? I run microbes and my plants eat 500-600ppms per day. I have to add nutes almost daily or the solution will be out in 3 days. I change rez every 10 days for veg and every 7 for bloom.


I quit growing a couple years back. It usually varied between 20-100ppm each day IIRC. If it works for you keep doing it. I fought heat and root rot and never got on all the high dollar nutes everyone pushes. I changed the res about every 2-3 weeks in bloom


----------



## chronicals77 (Jun 29, 2016)

powerslide said:


> I quit growing a couple years back. It usually varied between 20-100ppm each day IIRC. If it works for you keep doing it. I fought heat and root rot and never got on all the high dollar nutes everyone pushes. I changed the res about every 2-3 weeks in bloom


Hydroguard is the answer for root rot due to higher than optimal res temperatures. It is amazing stuff and if anyone tells you it doesnt work, they do not know how to grow. Im sorry to hear you dont grow anymore. Growing is my passion, along with Paranormal Research. lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 2, 2016)

Gh. Is good stuff . works great in soil as well.


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 2, 2016)

farmerfischer said:


> Gh. Is good stuff . works great in soil as well.


Great in Hydro, Soil, and Coco Coir. Any substraight actually. I also grow plants in Turface, same as hydroton but smaller and sharper. Looks a lot like catliter, actually is the main ingredient in some cat liters.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 3, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> Great in Hydro, Soil, and Coco Coir. Any substraight actually. I also grow plants in Turface, same as hydroton but smaller and sharper. Looks a lot like catliter, actually is the main ingredient in some cat liters.


Hydroton is a pain. It keeps leaving dust all in my res


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 3, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Hydroton is a pain. It keeps leaving dust all in my res


Thats because your not rinsing it well enough before using it. You basically have to wash it, just with no soap. Hydroton is better than any other medium because it promotes rapid root division, which promotes masses of fine hairy feeder roots and the more fine feeder roots you have the more water and nutrients your plants can comsume and the root ramification also promotes a lot of branching(ramification) on top which results in more cola's and more buds. I grow DWC but if for some reason I couldnt anymore and had to use somthing else I would grow in all hydroton. You have to water more but watering more often means more nutrients and more oxygen to the roots which means much faster healthier root growth. Soil promotes long thick roots which dont absorb water, oxygen, and nutrients as readily as fine feeder roots. Tap roots do nothing except hold the plant upright and give it stability. Growing in containers a plant doesnt need taproots so use methods that produce tons of fine roots like DWC or Hydroton. People growing in coco would be amazed at the results if they grew in all hydroton once. Have to water more often though unless using drip irrigation. Probably be several people here soon telling me I dont know what im talking about but its absolutely true.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 3, 2016)

I soak it for days before using


----------



## powerslide (Jul 3, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> I soak it for days before using


You must rinse it, repeatedly when you think its clean rinse it 2 more times. I use a strainer like for spaghetti noodles.


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 3, 2016)

powerslide said:


> You must rinse it, repeatedly when you think its clean rinse it 2 more times. I use a strainer like for spaghetti noodles.


Yupp, thats right. I pour it into a bucket, I fill the bucket with water and wash it around repeatedly. I drain and repeat until the water is clear. Just rinsing it a couple times is not enough. The dust will also affect ph in the begining if you dont get it all.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 3, 2016)

powerslide said:


> You must rinse it, repeatedly when you think its clean rinse it 2 more times. I use a strainer like for spaghetti noodles.


I got a 5 gal bucket that I cut a few holes in bottom of


----------



## markymark777 (Sep 14, 2017)

guff6387 said:


> I wonder if AN is even worth the extra money. My local hydro shop is trying to liquidate all their dutch master because no one is buying it, should i try to get some for cheap? Do you use the Lucas formula nomis?[/? QUOTE]
> is it trinity


----------



## Qronyq (Sep 17, 2017)

nomis said:


> I have been using General Hydroponics (flora series) and have gotten great yields with no nute problems, lock-up etc. I especially enjoy using their online nutrient calculator for my reservoir water change, very accurate on PPM listed at values entered.
> I replied on your other post ("what meter to get")---BlueLab combo meter hands down.
> S


Stay away from the Lucas formula... You will reach a N deficiency real quick... General Hydroponics isnt bad if you go with a full line of Nutes... Advanced has NEVER done me wrong. Every time i venture away from AN, (trying to save money) i always wish i woulda just spent the extra money and went AN. I have NEVER been disappointed with AN. Worth the extra $$ imo, anyone who says otherwise is just a cheap bastard...


----------



## Ghost67 (Dec 3, 2017)

I been using the GH trio, just got some bud sweetener for my next grow. GH has done o.k. by me.


----------

